# 03/24/2021 - AEW Dynamite Discussion | Darby Allin vs John Silver TNT Title Match Edition



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

@Firefromthegods ​


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Super predictable card but i'm glad Darby is defending the TNT title.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Again they fail to present any story. When will Christian wrestle? When will Paul Wight wrestle? When will there be a story for Omega? What is PAC's story? What is Miro's new story. When will Sting wrestle on tv? Shida hasn't had a story arc her whole time as champion.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nyla vs Tay Conti have a pretty important match coming off the Main Event last week. I expect Tay is winning here since it's a rematch from the Women's Title Shot tournament where Nyla went over. 

These announcements all could be good matches, but there is little to draw viewers. AEW could be hurting soon if they dont establish somebody to replace Moxley as a marquee name to draw. 

Maybe they should have Christian's first match this week or something. 

Surprised no "Schiavone interviews Sting" announcment yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs. Silver and Kenny vs. Sydal look like really good matches. But they also don't seem like matches that will draw a good TV audience.

At least one more match will be added I'm guessing as four is a very low number. Possibly something announced tomorrow as a late hook for people to tune in.

I wonder how long they'll keep the IC off TV selling the beatdown?

Tay training hard for the Nyla match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374031334432194580


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

Stories draw viewers not just matches to have them. What storyline is the shows based around?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Omega/Sydal match does have a story. Although, it was one that they ran on Elevation instead of Dynamite


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah not gonna lie, this looks weak on paper. Nothing gripping being mentioned, but hopefully the show delivers as it normally does


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Should be a solid show.

I honestly don't care about Sydal at all, but as a one off match, I think him vs. Omega should be good. Omega can work with anyone but I like when he's in there with guys who can match him athletically and guys he can showcase his strength against.

Conti and Nyla had a pretty good match in the Eliminator tournament a month ago or so. Conti in a short amount of time has really impressed. I expect something solid here.

Darby works will with everyone and I think he and Silver will have a nice, fast paced match. Darby wins obviously, real question is if anything happens before or after the match with Sting and Archer, because you know Sting will be there.

6 Man tag should be solid as well.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

I won't even watch this card with unknowns likely Varsity Blonds, Dante Martin, and John Silver if I had the full episode ready to watch, commercial free. 

Why is Dynamite so devoid of stars in action? Why are FTR not fighting someone interesting like Brian Cage, or LAX? Why are Hangman Page, PAC, Miro, Brian Cage not in action? 

It's like tony khan has just signed the big names just for them to wrestle 10 matches a year and most episodes of Dynamite have C-show talent wrestling on it. Like that 10-man tag match last week.

It's like if the WWE were to put Mojo Rawley, R-Truth, and a bunch of other C-show talent each week on smackdown instead of Bryan, Zayn, Cesaro, Rollins, Rudolph, Mysterios, Jey Uso and the occasional Reigns match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fun fact, one I'm sure Excalibur might mention... Sydal challenged Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title back in 2015 before Kenny moved up to NJPW's heavyweight division. Kenny retained in a 15 minute match at Sumo Hall. It was nothing special but a decent undercard title match. They also wrestled in PWG's BOLA tournament in 2014.

Beyond singles matches, they faced off in a few Bullet Club vs. NJPW matches including two for Kenny and the Bucks' NEVER 6 man belts, the latter of which saw Kojima, Sydal and Ricochet win the belts. So they're no stranger to one another, although this will be their first match in any form for a long time and Kenny is now a much bigger deal.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

New Match Announced - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374199682356875264


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww yeah, I'm so happy to see Laredo Kid back in AEW. He's one of the best luchadores out there and has been doing some good stuff in MLW and AAA. His match vs. Kenny was rated one of the best matches in Mexico last year. One of the guys I've been calling for AEW to fill out the undercard. Hopefully he sticks around - the match would be better with someone more interesting than Cutler, but he might be there to lie down.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Aww yeah, I'm so happy to see Laredo Kid back in AEW. He's one of the best luchadores out there and has been doing some good stuff in MLW and AAA. His match vs. Kenny was rated one of the best matches in Mexico last year. One of the guys I've been calling for AEW to fill out the undercard. Hopefully he sticks around - the match would be better with someone more interesting than Cutler, but he might be there to lie down.


Storyline-wise wouldn't it makes sense for Cody to be in the match instead of Brandon? I guess he's still selling last week's match with Penta


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Storyline-wise wouldn't it makes sense for Cody to be in the match instead of Brandon? I guess he's still selling last week's match with Penta


Probably, but AEW has made a very deliberate decision to keep Cody apart from the rest of The Elite for a long time now. I don't know if that's to build towards a long-term reunion or something (Matt Jackson teased the Bucks trying to get Hangman back on side during BTE). Last time Cody teamed with either of the Bucks was March 18, 2020 (Cody/Hangman/Matt Jackson vs. Hager/Ortiz/Santana).

AEW really needs to think about a junior division with the masked guys and youngsters stuck in the queue like Jungle Boy. They'd put on bangers, have a title to fight over, and it'd be better development towards the heavyweight scene for some of them than X & X vs. X & X all the time. They've taken a lot of influence from NJPW but not this. NJPW's junior division led to main event Omega, main event Ibushi, main event Ospreay, main event Naito, and even the Bucks moved up from it and won the IWGP tag belts.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Laredo Kid was awesome back in his first AEW appearance


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like a fun show

i’m all about Darby v Silver


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dynamite has been on fire lately and look forward to another great episode


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

I thought penta and fenix broke up? Like penta went with Eddie and Fenix with Pac?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Trios match should be good, but really, why stick Cutler in there?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MyronGainsGrah said:


> I thought penta and fenix broke up? Like penta went with Eddie and Fenix with Pac?


The Lucha Brothers never truly split, they had a couple of matches where Eddie was trying to drive a wedge between them, but in the end Penta stuck with Rey and Death Triangle feuded with Eddie/Butcher/Blade. PAC beating Eddie at New Year's Smash was about the end of it.

Penta had his visa issues so was off TV for about two months, leaving PAC and Fenix together.

But this will be their first time teaming since Penta returned at Revolution and is interesting because Penta was working as a total heel last week, while Fenix has been playing the flashy babyface. PAC has been somewhere in between.



Aedubya said:


> Laredo Kid was awesome back in his first AEW appearance


And against Kenny at Triplemania in December. This is the kind of talent you want on your undercard more than Cutler.








MaseMan said:


> Trios match should be good, but really, why stick Cutler in there?


The Bucks don't seem to have any other kayfabe friends besides maybe Cody who hasn't teamed with them for over a year. They need to make a new friend or get back with Hangman, because Cutler doesn't belong on Dynamite and his appearances scream 'nepotism''.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A great card last week, to a weak card this week, this company has zero consistency.

Excluding the Women’s match, rest of the card looks like a televised PWG show.

But it’s always nice to see a bit of Griff Garrison in action.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The Lucha Brothers never truly split, they had a couple of matches where Eddie was trying to drive a wedge between them, but in the end Penta stuck with Rey and Death Triangle feuded with Eddie/Butcher/Blade. PAC beating Eddie at New Year's Smash was about the end of it.
> 
> Penta had his visa issues so was off TV for about two months, leaving PAC and Fenix together.
> 
> ...


I guess it could be Christian Cage, since he is tangentially related to this storyline


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MaseMan said:


> Trios match should be good, but really, why stick Cutler in there?


He possesses AEWs most important quality 

Being friends with the VPs


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm going to record it and watch because I want to see if they do something with Christian. Right now, this card is totally random booking. There is no story/continuity outside the formation of more factions. I don't see anyone other than Conti/Rose with some semblance of a program going on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

None of these matches interest me. If they were doing a Bucks 6 man I think Cody & The Bucks vs Death Triangle clearly should've been the match. 

But I'm just hoping for some good storyline build


Edit

Apparently Pac is injured


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> None of these matches interest me. If they were doing a Bucks 6 man I think Cody & The Bucks vs Death Triangle clearly should've been the match.
> 
> But I'm just hoping for some good storyline build


Pac is injured but yeah Cody would have made more sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Pac is injured but yeah Cody would have made more sense.


Didn't know that thanks for the info, is it a major inury?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Didn't know that thanks for the info, is it a major inury?


I don’t know, I think it was in one of Tony Khan’s tweets, he just said Pac is recovering from an ankle injury.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's like so many random injuries right now.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

No joke the worst card and biggest filler epsiode ive ever seen. 

What is going to be the main event? nothing even stands out as main event worthy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Usually these cards end up having good transitions from segment to segment and end up better than on paper...but geez...5 matches and none is Dynamie worthy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit looks like a Sunday night heat or Velocity card.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> Again they fail to present any story. When will Christian wrestle? When will Paul Wight wrestle? When will there be a story for Omega? What is PAC's story? What is Miro's new story. When will Sting wrestle on tv? Shida hasn't had a story arc her whole time as champion.



None of that shit matters bruh, Brandon Cutler is on the card! 800K viewers guaranteed!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe Andrade and Vega will debut.

That would be a neat surprise.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dynamite has been on fire lately ... let’s keep it up


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok what the fuck, I am completely confused with the lucha bros teaming up, I thought penta went full heel whilst fenix was teaming with pac a bayface team? 

Honestly people thought wwe were bad with switching people from babyface to heel or heel to bayface with no logic behind it but aew are just as confusingly bad as them, we have seen this also with the likes of the bucks and lance archer etc...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> Ok what the fuck, I am completely confused with the lucha bros teaming up, I thought penta went full heel whilst fenix was teaming with pac a bayface team?
> 
> Honestly people thought wwe were bad with switching people from babyface to heel or heel to bayface with no logic behind it but aew are just as confusingly bad as them, we have seen this also with the likes of the bucks and lance archer etc...


 Penta at this moment is a tweener, not a heel...After the storyline with Eddie i think it was clear.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Allin vs. Silver and Tay Conti... Other than that the card doesn't look interesting at all. 

Why should I care to watch Sydal lose to Omega or a 6 man tag team match that has no build to it? ..because Loredo Kid is in the match? The card doesn't have to be huge every week of course but there is little to be interested from the preview.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm not excited for the women's match and I've been sick of the random trios matches, so I don't know how much of tonight's show I'll watch. Probably just Darby and Kenny for storyline purposes.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oracle said:


> No joke the worst card and biggest filler epsiode ive ever seen.


Nah, there have been much worse looking filler episodes than this. A recent example despite a stronger main event, Dynamite #69 with: Jericho/MJF vs. Hager/Guevara vs. Ortiz/Santana, Penelope vs. Leyla, Hardy/Private Party vs. Sydal/Top Flight, Moxley vs. Comoroto, Cody vs. Avalon, Hangman/Dark Order vs. Chaos Project/TH2.

At least with this you're getting two singles matches that could be really good - Kenny vs. Sydal and Darby vs. Silver. And the return of Laredo Kid who is hella good.

It is a filler episode that is probably gonna rate 750k, but has the potential to have good wrestling. You'd expect some of the other big names will be in segments between the matches too.

Problem with Kenny right now is he has a double title match on April 24th, so anything before then is going to seem obvious. But they can start building for beyond that, which I think they may have done with Christian. Omega vs. Christian, Inner Circle vs. Pinnacle Blood & Guts is my guess for the next PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't really look at this as a "filler" episode per say. A filler episode to me was the episode they did a couple months ago that had Cody vs. Avalon and other non interesting matches.

On this show, you have your World Champion, even if it is against a guy who has no chance in beating him. You have a TNT defense (again, even if you know Darby's not losing). You have your tag champions wrestling 1/2 of their future challengers with his partners. And while the Women's Division still has work to do, they've earned enough trust in me to think that Conti vs. Nyla won't be treated like an afterthought.

So yeah, this show isn't as high of a priority as last week but last week was a mini special in a way.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Only AEW can have so much talent, but put jobbers like Matt Sydal, Brandon Cutler, Varsity Blonds and Danty Martin on the card.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why AEW almost never does triple threat marches? I think that are exciting matches, i just watched CD vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles at TNA, and i think with the roster of AEW they could have awesome 3-way matches. They do so many trios matches...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Only AEW can have so much talent, but put jobbers like Matt Sydal, Brandon Cutler, Varsity Blonds and Danty Martin on the card.


I think this is mainly because they don't like to do rematches.

Also, Varsity Blonds and Dante Martin are prospects, so I like seeing them on Dynamite


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think this is mainly because they don't like to do rematches.
> 
> Also, Varsity Blonds and Dante Martin are prospects, so I like seeing them on Dynamite


Varsity Blonds are cool.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Also, AEW is the opposite of WWE in that they seem reluctant to give too much away. Like, they've had had Sheamus vs. McIntyre THREE times in March and Lashley vs. Sheamus twice. It reaches a point where they don't mean anything because everything is done and repeated ad nauseum. Same with Orton vs. McIntyre - they've had SIX televised singles matches since the start of 2020 so what does match number seven mean really? I honestly prefer the way AEW does it, where they try and make big singles matches mean something. If they booked the same way at WWE, we'd be on to Moxley vs. Omega pt. 7 by now. Bucks and FTR are still on one match against each other, they'd probably be wrestling every two weeks on RAW... which would make for good matches but there'd be no intrigue.

It suggest to me there _is_ a strategy in AEW, because if it was all about quick fixes and getting TV ratings, they have a huge number of big matches they could throw on every week. From Moxley vs. Miro to Cody vs. MJF the rematch, Omega vs. Hangman II to Lucha Brothers vs. FTR.

With that said, I still think their matchmaking could be a bit more creative. All-star six man tags are possible... let's say MJF/FTR vs. Cody/Bucks, it's a six-man tag but it's a six-man tag with intrigue because a protected talent has to lose.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't understand why they picked Jon Silver to face Darby, when 10 would have made more sense.

Darby said he wanted to pay respect to Brodie. Then why not choose the guy who comes out every week with Brodie's son?

Also, kayfabe wise 10 was screwed out of being in the ladder match. So Darby pulling a face move and giving him a title match makes sense.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think this is mainly because they don't like to do rematches.
> 
> Also, Varsity Blonds and Dante Martin are prospects, so I like seeing them on Dynamite


so do you think this is a good excuse for having brandon cutler on the card?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Oof, don't really like the look of this line up but will still be watching live. Maybe we'll be lucky and things turn out better than it appears, and stories progress positively. Will this be live or taped?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> Oof, don't really like the look of this line up but will still be watching live. Maybe we'll be lucky and things turn out better than it appears, and stories progress positively. Will this be live or taped?


It's live. Usually these shite card weeks have good segments and promos at least.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a disaster of a card.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374798691735834625


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374808731406458884

After 9 good - great episodes of Dynamite, it looks like we have a filler card/dud looking episode this week. If history is any indicator, we will get some nice segments tonight and it'll end up being a decent - good show anyway. The card is definitely uninspiring but Silver/Darby, the Britt Baker interview, and the Trios match all look good. I love Tay Conti so looking forward to her match with Nyla Rose as well. Don't really care for Omega/Sydal or Hangman/Cezar, but maybe they will advance the Rich Swann story with the Omega match or have Christian make an appearance.

2021 has been incredible for AEW thus far so having one cool down episode after 9 highly entertaining shows is fine by me. They need to dial it back from time to time, especially after the string of awesome main events we have had lately. I'm not that demanding. The ratio of great episodes to filler episodes is highly favorable. Tonight could end up being fun though so we'll see. I would have just put the Miro/Kip vs OC/Chuck Arcade match on this show to get all the bad out of the way at once.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374828292155510789
OC getting a new theme song for anyone who cares.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eww, Bononi on Dynamite. Hope Hangman squashes him.

And it's about time OC got a new theme, the one they made for him to use separate from Best Friends was really bad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> so do you think this is a good excuse for having brandon cutler on the card?


Nah Cutler's pretty lame. I think I pitched several ideas to replace him in this very thread LOL


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> Again they fail to present any story. When will Christian wrestle? When will Paul Wight wrestle? When will there be a story for Omega? What is PAC's story? What is Miro's new story. When will Sting wrestle on tv? Shida hasn't had a story arc her whole time as champion.


Pac is injured, Omega is continuing his story form Elevation (Im sure they will give you a short video package to explain) it might into a post match confrontation with Christian. Paul Wight is a colour commentator, Miro is now focused on building singles wins for a title shot but Kip has accepted Chuck and Cassidy’s challenge on his behalf so any half witted fan can see there is something brewing here, Sting won’t be wrestling much on tv at 60 + , Shida is a fair shout .


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geert Wilders said:


> so do you think this is a good excuse for having brandon cutler on the card?


The only excuse for having Brandon Cutler on the card is someone is being held hostage and the only way to free them is by allowing Cutler to “wrestle” on national television.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Nah Cutler's pretty lame. I think I pitched several ideas to replace him in this very thread LOL


Yeah; I don't understand it. AEW has a very talented roster and they are still putting people like Brandon Cutler and the Apple Man on TV.

The six man tag team match also makes no sense, given that these are not feuding with each other and Lucha Bros have been seemingly kept apart for a little while. I would say that Omega and Bucks vs Trios would have been much more appropriate; it would've been a nice way to play off their strained relationships. Also, given that Penta and Omega faced each other in the world title tournament. It just makes more sense and would be better TV.


Do you know what would have been better? Team Taz vs Lucha Bros, six man tag. Play off the sudden Brian Cage face turn.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

La Parka said:


> The only excuse for having Brandon Cutler on the card is someone is being held hostage and the only way to free them is by allowing Cutler to “wrestle” on national television.


I would say that this is likely. They also continue to attempt to push Apple Man on TV. Now apparently they believe people want to see him as a heel.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m pumped. Gonna watch whole episode from start to finish.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti is gonna put on a semi star-making performance tonight, calling it now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374828292155510789
> OC getting a new theme song for anyone who cares.


Let's see if Tony over hyped the "dope" new OC theme.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Let's see if Tony over hyped the "dope" new OC theme.


It’s probably sunglasses at night by Cory hart


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Let's see if Tony over hyped the "dope" new OC theme.


Lol probably. I'm not an OC fan personally so I barely pay attention to the theme he has now when he makes his entrance. Maybe his new one can change that. Entrance music is a big part of your appeal, case in point Karrion Kross.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

OC has an entrance theme? It can´t be too remarkable, because I´ve never noticed... I guess you could say any change would be for the better?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BigOrange12 said:


> I’m pumped. Gonna watch whole episode from start to finish.


Then, at the end or during the show tell us your toughts about it because, you are unbiased.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It’s probably sunglasses at night by Cory hart


Lmao


Prosper said:


> Lol probably. I'm not an OC fan personally so I barely pay attention to the theme he has now when he makes his entrance. Maybe his new one can change that. Entrance music is a big part of your appeal, case in point Karrion Kross.


I like OC but I didn't realize he had his own theme. Coulda swore he come out to The Best Friends bop


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao I like OC but I didn't realize he had his own theme. Coulda swore he come out to The Best Friends bop


Yeah he's got some generic guitar riff music that he's been using since the Jericho feud. It's not very good. I kind of zone out when his music hits. But put on that Sammy G joint and I'm head-bopping LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao I like OC but I didn't realize he had his own theme. Coulda swore he come out to The Best Friends bop


A guy on twitter that is on the show today said that the new theme of OC is *"Where is my mind" by The Pixies.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah he's got some generic guitar riff music that he's been using since the Jericho feud. It's not very good. I kind of zone out when his music hits. But put on that Sammy G joint and I'm head-bopping LOL


Sammy Guevara definitely has one of the better rap themes. You can tell he actually had input in the theme and it wasn't some old dudes idea of rap music.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> A guy on twitter that is on the show today said that the new theme is *"Where is my mind" by The Pixies.*


Listened definitely not my style, but I can see people digging it. So Tony Khan delivered on the hype.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Reminds you of those 80 and 90s TV intros lol. 

Also Starting 

Adam Page as The Hangman

[emoji23]


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tay/Nyla and Allin/Silver are the matches I'm looking forward to. Allin retains and hopefully Tay wins and is Shida's next challenger for the title 

Omega and Page matches shouldn't last longer than 5 mins. Pretty much a filler episode this week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The eight paragraph intro for Kenny is getting old.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

King Kenny kicking off Dynamite.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

predictions is now closed for this week


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The speed of this announcer lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thought that was the face tunnel?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Thought that was the face tunnel?


The sweepers are still faces


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The sweepers are still faces


Fair enough lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they really just have a clip of Nakazawa with his pants around his ankles?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Squashville or bust.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

More character build for non-character Tony


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

"young upstart talent"
JR: He´s older than Kenny!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Too much respect for Sydal for him to be squashed. Even Cage and Cody didn't squash him, he's a competitive jobber to the stars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opening with Kenny is a good idea since it's just Matt Sydal.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice sell Kenny


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

John Cena making an appearance in an AEW title eliminator match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I love how they make Callis the same type of villain the same way WWE treated Bischoff and Heyman when they showed up on screen lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 99146


*
Just because Kenny is fighting a 20-year enhancement talent doesn't mean this match needs to be 20 minutes long. Wrap it up!!*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This match is too long


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is almost as long as Omega and Callis promo last night.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Just because Kenny is fighting a 20-year enhancement talent doesn't mean this match needs to be 20 minutes long. Wrap it up!!*


Too much offense, too much generosity.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All of these promotions could learn to let champions kill jobbers. Plus Sydal has have Kenny his worst match in ages


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Too much offense, too much generosity.


*It's like they forgot this man has a title unification match next month.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Why do people complain about long matches when they're good? This is the sports based people bitched about them not having. It only went about 12 minutes after entrances.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And the V-Trigger did nothing. That no sell was








What a joke...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pretty good match. Sydal carried Kenny to one of the better matches of his career.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I liked the match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good match IMO


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I thought this was a great pro wrestling match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Teddy Long booking tonight matches lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And straight to these dorks.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Why do people complain about long matches when they're good? This is the sports based people bitched about them not having. It only went about 12 minutes after entrances.


Wrestling fans love to cry, can't please everyone. The match was solid.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match. I like Kenny being matched up with guys that can match him athletically. Probably had one too many kickouts for a match featuring Sydal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did I just watch a f** two decade jobber no sell the V trigger on free television...TWICE?! *


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Better match than I was expecting.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

God the dork order is so cringe, break up already.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> too many kickouts





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did I just watch a f** two decade jobber no sell the V trigger on free television...TWICE?! *


Yes and yes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*PROTECT YOUR STARS YOU FUCKING CLOWNS!!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If it takes three f** coffin drops to beat John Silver, I'm going to go the f*** off.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This reminded me of that great Seth/Neville match on Raw for the title years ago where he got some shine and a real close near fall. Thought it was great and the best Sydal has looked yet easily.

Omega still took like 70% of the match and won clean. Dude is fine.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So, THAT was a match that should have been used to launch a young guy as the next guy to watch, not a multi-decade jobber. Going 15 with the world champ should be a launching pad for a new hot guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Why do people complain about long matches when they're good? This is the sports based people bitched about them not having. It only went about 12 minutes after entrances.


Because it wasn't a good match and US wrestling needs to ween off of having so many needlessly long matches that do nothing for no one. Did Sydal come out looking better, no. Did Kenny come out looking better, no. Is anyone thinking, "hey I'd want to see a series with those guys in a real feud", no. 

Folk talk about how they don't have enough time to showcase the roster and part of that is because of unnecessarily long matches.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny Omega shouldn’t have to break a sweat to beat F-in Sydal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hot start to the show. Sydal bumped like a madman for Omega. He made him look like a beast. 

Let this Hangman match be short please. 🙏


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hot start to the show. Sydal bumped like a madman for Omega. He made him look like a beast.
> 
> Let this Hangman match be short please. 🙏


Let hangman dominate this fool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's exactly what it should've been


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did I just watch a f** two decade jobber no sell the V trigger on free television...TWICE?! *


Turnaround is fair play. Kenny no-sold some of Sydals best kicks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That's exactly what it should've been


Exactly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid little sprint match. It was exactly what it needed to be to make Hangman look good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adapting said:


> Let hangman dominate this fool.


And dominated he was. Amen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do so many people hangout in abandoned buildings?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Why do so many people hangout in abandoned buildings?


Rent is cheap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because it wasn't a good match and US wrestling needs to ween off of having so many needlessly long matches that do nothing for no one. Did Sydal come out looking better, no. Did Kenny come out looking better, no. Is anyone thinking, "hey I'd want to see a series with those guys in a real feud", no.
> 
> Folk talk about how they don't have enough time to showcase the roster and part of that is because of unnecessarily long matches.


*I shouldn't be surprised at this point that people are trying to defend this, but it's still ridiculous. Kenny Omega is preparing for a title unification match with the TNA Champion. Matt Sydal wrestles on Dark and routinely loses to anyone worth a damn in the mid card. Why in the FUCK is he going 15 minutes with the World Champion who just survived a barbed wire match and hasn't lost in a year? Who does this benefit? It makes your Champion look like a fucking geek when he gets his signature move no sold twice by a perpetual loser, and no one is rushing to YouTube to watch a Sydal and Peter Avalon match.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

like her t shirt


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

¡Arriba! Rosa’s a star, but the guy who produced Omega/Sydal should be canned.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now THAT is how you do star vs jobber. Hangman in mid card hell is being booked stronger than the Champion. It's just silly.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Imo the Buckshot Lariat is a stupid finisher.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Now THAT is how you do star vs jobber. Hangman in mid card hell is being booked stronger than the Champion. It's just silly.*


It highlights Kenny looking like a tool on the match before...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hardcore legend


----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

Britt is great on the mic!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I shouldn't be surprised at this point that people are trying to defend this, but it's still ridiculous. Kenny Omega is preparing for a title unification match with the TNA Champion. Matt Sydal wrestles on Dark and routinely loses to anyone worth a damn in the mid card. Why in the FUCK is he going 15 minutes with the World Champion who just survived a barbed wire match and hasn't lost in a year? Who does this benefit? It makes your Champion look like a fucking geek when he gets his signature move no sold twice by a perpetual loser, and no one is rushing to YouTube to watch a Sydal and Peter Avalon match.*


On top of that it just doesn't make PPV feel as special when you're conditioned to seeing long matches. The Hangman match should be the more. Leave time for more stories and more feuds


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt wearing her own shirt lol....She always makes me laugh even when she's trying to be serious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> It highlights Kenny looking like a tool on the match before...


*I hope Cornette tears their assholes open this week.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Spears' hair still looks like the model for their logo and I am never going to unsee it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great promo from Britt


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BigOrange12 said:


> Britt is great on the mic!!


Her heel turn’s done wonders for her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Because it wasn't a good match and US wrestling needs to ween off of having so many needlessly long matches that do nothing for no one. Did Sydal come out looking better, no.


Not good? That's very subjective, even people on this board are saying it was good. Sydal is not a 'get squashed' jobber, he's a former WWE and IWGP tag champ with a good rep in the business.

You could easily say Sydal pushing Omega makes him a legit TNT tier challenger for Darby in the future weeks. Omega has competitive matches with everyone not named Sonny Kiss. He went 20 with Laredo Kid who is a midcard attraction tonight.

I'd agree some matches need to be shorter, but a good athletic contest in Q1 with fans into it is not a bad thing. Hangman vs Bononi was a match that needed to be short and was.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Britt should've won tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great promo by Britt. It would have been better if just last week she wasn't begging for approval, LOL.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I loved the promo by Britt but I wish she called out Shida


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Britt should've won tbh.


Thunder Rosa deserved that win. This is Britts year don't worry.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I loved the promo by Britt but I wish she called out Shida


That would involve giving Shida a character or story, and we know that is just not a possibility.,


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Pinnacle needs an ace theme to solidify themselves.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian vs Kaz next week 😍😍😍


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well Christian/Kazarian should be a great match at least.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Horsemen-ish theme.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Well Christian/Kazarian should be a great match at least.


Yep


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Real good Britt promo. Even some of her more head shaking lines work in a heel way.

Christian's introduction into AEW has been kind of lacking so far.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Christian vs Kazarian. I am already hyped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Not good? That's very subjective, even people on this board are saying it was good. Sydal is not a 'get squashed' jobber, he's a former WWE and IWGP tag champ with a good rep in the business.
> 
> You could easily say Sydal pushing Omega makes him a legit TNT tier challenger for Darby in the future weeks. Omega has competitive matches with everyone not named Sonny Kiss. He went 20 with Laredo Kid who is a midcard attraction tonight.
> 
> I'd agree some matches need to be shorter, but a good athletic contest in Q1 with fans into it is not a bad thing. Hangman vs Bononi was a match that needed to be short and was.


Sydal is get squashed jobber tier which is why he's spent the majority of his time on the YouTube show. Has he even won a match on Dynamite. 

10+ minute matches should be the exception. That way when we get 15+ minute PPV matches it feels fresh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish they had played the Blonds theme


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Britts' facial expressions are always on point. She's got the perfect resting bitch face for being a heel


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Christian vs Kaz next week 😍😍😍


Building to the future  But it´s actually not a bad matchup for Christians first match in several years


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

My God Spears hair is just awful


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Christian Cage will be making an appearance on Dark Elevation


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prince Devitt said:


> My God Spears hair is just awful


It's a good haircut for a 12 year old boy


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pinnacle should be winning this in 2 min. Now they look weak as hell.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

That Wardlow spot was great


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Christian vs Kazarian. I am already hyped.


Doesn’t take much.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Pinnacle should be winning this in 2 min. Now they look weak as hell.


LOL, for you the whole program should be squashes or are you joking?


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the same Kaz from TNA, correct? I remember him and Christian having great matches against eachother in TNA!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Pinnacle should be winning this in 2 min. Now they look weak as hell.


Yes, let's have every match go 5 min for a 30min episode of dynamite lmao.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> LOL, for you the whole program should be squashes or are you joking?


Well it’s not my fault if they constantly put jobbers against wrestlers they want to put over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Sydal is get squashed jobber tier which is why he's spent the majority of his time on the YouTube show. Has he even won a match on Dynamite.


Sydal has faced Cody and Cage, both in competitive matches. He's presented as a respectable veteran in AEW, not someone who gets steamrolled. Kenny and Sydal's title match in New Japan was 3-4 minutes longer than tonight's.

Q1 always tries to have a lengthy hot opener, like Nitro often did.



> 10+ minute matches should be the exception. That way when we get 15+ minute PPV matches it feels fresh


In theory I'd agree but AEW has the four PPV model and has said Dynamite is important to them. If they were doing PPVs every month then sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Went to commercial and when the come back they go right to the finish. Kind of weird.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Pinnacle should be winning this in 2 min. Now they look weak as hell.


I think this was the same group that kicked Kenny Omega's ass for nearly 2 straight minutes when he was tagging with Gallows and Anderson several weeks ago.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like they did want to end this match quicker but wanted to wait till they were back from commercial.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Look guys, Spears got the pin. Guess we're supposed to take him seriously now.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dax turning completely purple LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"Whatever chair you decide to sit on." Nice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dax really growing in that Rick Rude looking mustache heh.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Look guys, Spears got the pin. Guess we're supposed to take him seriously now.*


Will start thinking about that when he shaves that stupid hair off, even then it's questionable.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Cage get Cody's extra black hair color?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

No one gives a shit about QT.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is QT a thing?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've liked the whole show so far...

But NOBODY GIVES A FUCK about QT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good promo from the Pinnacle. They are always on top!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374885484644728832


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT and Cutler should form a team called Nepotism.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

........Why is this a thing? Why is QT being in a storyline on Dynamite a thing?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

QT's wife with the "Oh, you will be working but I am not sleeping alone" look.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Allie and QT relationship struck from canon LOL

Fuck off


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> QT and Cutler should form a team called Nepotism.


They could get Brutus Beefcake to manage them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

QT Marshall sucks and no one cares about this heel turn.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> ........Why is this a thing? Why is QT being in a storyline on Dynamite a thing?


Its got to lead to something bigger than just a QT heel turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cage stole Kanyon's catch phrase and sounded just like him.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They really do have time to waste between PPVs.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody belatedly selling the arm.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3venflow said:


> QT and Cutler should form a team called Nepotism.


That's already the name of Nia and Shayna's team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayfabe, clearly QT's wife does not watch the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can Cody just do one thing at a time. Just once? Please?

You're feuding with Pentagon, do we also have to do this right now too? With fucking QT?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does QT’s wife kinda look like Karen Angle lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

What the hell is going on, these 2 assholes weren't scheduled for tonight. Fuck off QT and Cody.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Its got to lead to something bigger than just a QT heel turn.


Last time QT had a story it was a weird cuck story that for no reason had a bunkhouse match and it did indeed lead nowhere


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> QT and Cutler should form a team called Nepotism.


They can be managed by Nakazawa


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Allie and QT relationship struck from canon LOL
> 
> Fuck off


QT trying to get a little strange on the side, since he never sees his wife


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is QT gonna break Cody's arm next week?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

QT's wife looks like Janice from Friends.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Why does QT’s wife kinda look like Karen Angle lol


HLA angle with Allie incoming.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374887191629983744


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Did Schiavone ruined something?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’ve completely given up on the idea of gaining new fans. A show like tonight would never gain a single new fan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Cody belatedly selling the arm.


*That would have been great during the match instead of immediately transitioning into a roll up.*


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Just finished the Kenny match and now onto Hangman match...Y'all can't be serious with this jobber bullshit and making them look strong. If WWE did this shit oh man


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> Just finished the Kenny match and now onto Hangman match...Y'all can't be serious with this jobber bullshit and making them look strong. If WWE did this shit oh man


Yeah WWE makes a 3 hour show, with 7 squashes in it, we know.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn I hate Cody and QT fucking Marshall. Y’all wanna tell me Cody doesn’t ruin this fucking show making everything about him and his family!? Fuck everyone of you


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Ant Man with the Lucha Bros?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Laredo Kid 💥


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

FLIPPY SHIT TIME.

That's not a complaint or a compliment. That's just stating the obvious, lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374887191629983744


Probably setting up a triple cuck angle where she leaves QT for Miro


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If Lucha Bros lose to Brandon Cutler of all people, they should find a new company


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Are they just going to pretend Death Triangle never happened now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks plus Cutlet might be the worst trios team in history.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

tower_ said:


> Are they just going to pretend Death Triangle never happened now?


PAC is out with an ankle injury


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> They’ve completely given up on the idea of gaining new fans. A show like tonight would never gain a single new fan.


Yep,it would surprise me if aew was sold to the highest bidder in a year or two.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

tower_ said:


> Are they just going to pretend Death Triangle never happened now?


PAC is injured. Laredo is replacing him only In this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What is this bring your wife to work week or something? they keep showing everyone's wife in the crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tower_ said:


> Are they just going to pretend Death Triangle never happened now?


*Where is Pac?*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks vs Cody in a "who can get more of their friends and family on TV" angle that no one wants to see.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> PAC is out with an ankle injury


Ok, I actually think they work better with this manager and I've heard good things about Laredo Kid but did I just miss the part where theyre like "ok, we're handling our own **** now while youre out"


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Where is Pac?*


Injured


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Konnan managing the Lucha Bros would make them infinitely more interesting.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now time for flips with no story or feud, just a series of flips and gymnastic routines.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Bucks vs Cody in a "who can get more of their friends and family on TV" angle that no one wants to see.


Its Chris Jericho with a run-in!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Konnan managing the Lucha Bros would make them infinitely more interesting.*


And now all I can think about is Tony introducing that music video for the 7465th time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Laredo Kid's mask reminds me of Super Shredder


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Did Matt Jackson just elbow the air like when you accidentally hit a button in Mortal Kombat?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Its Chris Jericho with a run-in!


They are busy hanging out at the Capitol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> And now all I can think about is Tony introducing that music video for the 7465th time.


*The Filthy Animals would have NWO heat in today's era because everyone is so vanilla and generic.*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They are busy hanging out at the Capitol.


Why can't Luther hangout somewhere else then


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe Matt should not keep reaching up to catch the guy diving if he wants to avoid hurting his hand like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does every match in AEW just feel like random people that was drew out of a hat to have a match? i swear theres hardly any matches that have a real feud behind them, just a series of good wrestling for the sake of having good wrestling.. While all the feuds and stories are mainly in promos and backstage segments.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're nailing their spots in this match so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GOD the Bucks are so choreographed and fake. Every "stunt" has such an obvious cooperative buildup.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why does every match in AEW just feel like random people that was drew out of a hat to have a match? i swear theres hardly any matches that have a real feud behind them, just a series of good wrestling for the sake of having good wrestling..


And they keep signing more and more. Crazy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder what's the pay gap between men and women in AEW and if they gonna die anything about it? 👀


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, let's all cluster up like quail catch some diving idiot!

I guarantee JR is dying on the inside during this match, lol.

Also, did anyone else die laughing when fucking Cutler of all people tried to have a badass staredown? I did.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is so uneventful. It’s unreal. They don’t care because you AEW fans dig whatever they give you.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I actually dont understand why people hate Daniels so much. He's a better wrestler than either of the Bucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> And they keep signing more and more. Crazy.


Yeah their roster is completely bloated, and every week its like a bunch of the them get spit out into a random match with no story or anything just to put on a good wrestling match for 20 minutes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I wonder what's the pay gap between men and women in AEW and if they gonna die anything about it? 👀


I wonder if they are going to eliminate the "drawing gap" too.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Like what was that shit? Is Nick Jackson doing a dance routine with Fenix?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> GOD the Bucks are so choreographed and fake. Every "stunt" has such an obvious cooperative buildup.


Which is why they barely drew a reaction,at the last ppv.the audience is tired and have seen it all before,the bucks are stale.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

tower_ said:


> I actually dont understand why people hate Daniels so much. He's a better wrestler than either of the Bucks


Who hates Daniels? Being better than the Bucks is not exactly a short list.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Who hates Daniels? Being better than the Bucks is not exactly a short list.


I generally see him described as having go away heat like QT Marshall and the Librarian


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the Penta/Fenix/Laredo trio. So creative and fun to watch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> This show is so uneventful. It’s unreal. They don’t care because you AEW fans dig whatever they give you.


You said it, nothing happening at all, just a series of random unimportant matches, can i get a fucking match that has a story behind it? or a match involving people in a feud? Fucking WWE 2K20 universe mode books better than this shit.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Is Shaq still in the building?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

tower_ said:


> I generally see him described as having go away heat like QT Marshall and the Librarian


Do you mean Cutlet? He definitely sucks. Daniels has not exactly been on much in awhile.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> GOD the Bucks are so choreographed and fake. Every "stunt" has such an obvious cooperative buildup.


*Cornette might just skip this shit entirely. FELIX and The Bucks is too much flipping for him.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rick Knox is the worst ref in wrestling history and it is not even close.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Hey guys, let's all cluster up like quail catch some diving idiot!
> 
> I guarantee JR is dying on the inside during this match, lol.
> 
> Also, did anyone else die laughing when fucking Cutler of all people tried to have a badass staredown? I did.


Yeah,but Jim Ross has Been neutered just to his latest podcast.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

At least cutler took the pin


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That match was everything you would expect it to be, the good and the bad, depending on what you like.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fun spotfest, which is exactly what I was expecting. Happy Fenix got the win, but it seems real weird to have Pentagon in here to be honest.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Laredo gets the pin, love it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Kenny wearing a Team RAW Survivor Series shirt?


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

that was a horrible match


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Omega looks like he's going bald


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can these goofs just flip away?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Rick Knox is the worst ref in wrestling history and it is not even close.


*Can we really blame him for the VP's burying him every fucking week? It's not like he can shoot DQ them.*


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

How many times is Tony going to tell us tonight is a big night?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is Kenny wearing a Team RAW Survivor Series shirt?


Well JR said he was the WWE Champion...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a ridiculous Middle School story. "I chose you and you didn't choose me back."


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a very Face Kenny promo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Omega feelings hurt.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO this promo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bring in the Good Brothers to murder the F*cks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No one cares about this shit. It's not 2016.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Kenny is a face now? "Bucks have no idea how to be characters, part 374364."


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kenny Omega is cutting a baby face, sympathetic promo. Isn’t he a heel?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny is unhinged, bah gawd.

Bucks should've turned heel at the same time as Kenny, they're such vanilla babyfaces. Hangman is the only Elite guy who is better as a face than heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Once again a match that meant nothing, then afterwards in a promo a storyline advances. They have no idea how to advance a story in a match or tell a story in a match, they're all about just having a good wrestling match.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Who the fuck is that idiot screeching in the crowd


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So Kenny is a face now? "Bucks have no idea how to be characters, part 374364."


No idea. Wasn't penta a heel for a week? lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After 3 years of it, even before AEW, I'm sick of Elite drama. I don't care if the Bucks join Kenny or not, just pick one side.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jade is AEW's only crossover star in the entire company.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No idea. Wasn't penta a heel for a week? lol


ADHD + schizophrenic booking.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> So Kenny is a face now? "Bucks have no idea how to be characters, part 374364."


Kenny will always be a face.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No idea. Wasn't penta a heel for a week? lol


Penta is a tweener.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade can benchpress me.*


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I'd say Hangman separating himself from the Elite was the best move he ever made but he also exiled himself into booking wasteland because AEW booking is just an Elite circlejerk - if youre not friends with them or feuding with them you may as well not be on the show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course Cody and Brandi get a Miz and Mrs show just to get Brandi on tv more.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody Knows Best?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny is far and away the best thing in this fucking company.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ah this part is shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course Cody and Brandi get a Miz and Mrs show just to get Brandi on tv more.


As long as it gets her OFF this show I am all for it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jesus Christ, I thought the talk about this was a joke.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Brandi show is going to have exactly one viewer: Brandi.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Kenny should have gone to New York

This company is a fucking joke such a garbage product no wonder nobody watches


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lololololololololol Cody is the new Miz


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I freaking called it. I’ve had enough. I’m out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@bdon 

is a prophet at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody & Brandi saying "ha, fuck Total Bells and Miz & Mrs, watch this shit!"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That is a show that I will never watch......Brandi and Cody Rhodes reality TV? uh no


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Rhodes getting a reality TV show. A good move for building their media awareness.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What if the one hour second show they were planning to announce turns out to be the Brandi reality show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> @bdon
> 
> is a prophet at this point.


THEY STILL WON’T FUCKING ADMIT THAT I “TELL EM”!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was Kenny legit hurt by that kick? Bloody mouth and his eyes looked glassy.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

No Mox & no inner circle? what kind of show is this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Calling it now: The first episode of the Brandi show is just an hour of her giving birth.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> What if the one hour second show they were planning to announce turns out to be the Brandi reality show?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Was Kenny legit hurt by that kick? Bloody mouth and his eyes looked glassy.


I don't know, but he sold it awesomely


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whos Kenny feuding with? The Bucks? Moxley? Kingston? Rich Swann? i can't keep up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos Kenny feuding with? The Bucks? Moxley? Kingston? Rich Swann? i can't keep up.


All of them it seems.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos Kenny feuding with? The Bucks? Moxley? Kingston? Rich Swann? i can't keep up.


Yes.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos Kenny feuding with? The Bucks? Moxley? Kingston? Rich Swann? i can't keep up.


All of the above. Lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos Kenny feuding with? The Bucks? Moxley? Kingston? Rich Swann? i can't keep up.


Depends on who the booker is thinking about that particular week/hour/segment. ADHD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn Tay Conti is the hottest bitch in wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, these dorks have to still be around Tay.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Calling it now: The first episode of the Brandi show is just an hour of her giving birth.


They might as well do a countdown clock starting now. I mean it cant be worse than the Revolution ppv, right?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Vicky Guerrero went from a pretty hot housewife 15 years ago when she was with Eddie, to looking like a bitchy old Karen. She has not aged very well. Could just be her haircut tho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay is hot as fuck. She and Dark Order have zero chemistry. Bad combination.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> They might as well do a countdown clock starting now. I mean it cant be worse than the Revolution ppv, right?


I would not put it past them to parody the Jericho countdown to the Millennium with this.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Tay can sit on my face, while Jade bench presses both of of us. Book it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Vicky Guerrero went from a pretty hot housewife 15 years ago when she was with Eddie, to looking like a bitchy old Karen. She has not aged very well. Could just be her haircut tho


The bigger question mate, you just noticed? LMFAO


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nepotism thy name is Rhodes

TNT must think they are draws I guess too if they are putting the show on TNT itself. Maybe this means Cody appears less or something, which at this point wouldn't be a bad thing for awhile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I would not put it past them to parody the Jericho countdown to the Millennium with this.


Oh Gawd, imagine the cowntdown clock and then it zooms into the hospital room. Classic Russo but i wouldnt put it past AEW for reals lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel like there could be an upset here to set up a Shida filler defense before DON.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Did Kenny always have no eyebrows??? UM


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Tay conti and Anna jay need to get away from the dark order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheFiend666 said:


> Did Kenny always have no eyebrows??? UM


Would be hilarious if he had shaved them to sell the explosion that never happened.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yes.


Except..it’s all good.

I know Cody fans are salivating at the prospect to cry foul.

Kenny being front and center is what a World champion should be. Thanos doesn’t just piss off Tony Stark, people.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tay is hot as fuck. She and Dark Order have zero chemistry. Bad combination.


I agree. They need to put her with Sammy


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Except..it’s all good.
> 
> I know Cody fans are salivating at the prospect to cry foul.
> 
> Kenny being front and center is what a World champion should be. Thanos doesn’t just piss off Tony Stark, people.


Never claimed to be a Cody fan, I hate the shit he's doing as well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Did Kenny always have no eyebrows??? UM


I never noticed lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I agree. They need to put her with Sammy


Much better pairing. She has literally no chemistry with Dark Order, in fact as faces they just look like lonely horny nerds watching a girl they will never have lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Except..it’s all good.
> 
> I know Cody fans are salivating at the prospect to cry foul.
> 
> Kenny being front and center is what a World champion should be. Thanos doesn’t just piss off Tony Stark, people.


Nothing about a Bucks segment is good. They should just crush those geeks like Hawkeye and move on.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who do I have to kill to see Wardlow and Miro wrestle regularly on Dynamite? When you have two intense beasts like that, use them.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Much better pairing. She has literally no chemistry with Dark Order, in fact as faces they just look like lonely horny nerds watching a girl they will never have lol


Plus her and Sammy both can play the "hot latin heat power couple" thing. Put 2 good looking people together, and then have them be heels. Just seems easy booking to me


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Who do I have to kill to see Wardlow and Miro wrestle regularly on Dynamite? When you have two intense beasts like that, use them.


You probably have to power off an XBox or something.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Who do I have to kill to see Wardlow and Miro wrestle regularly on Dynamite? When you have two intense beasts like that, use them.


Nah, they need time for more flippy flips lmao.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Boxingfan said:


> Tay conti and Anna jay need to get away from the dark order


*That's exactly why I want Itoh nowhere near them.*


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Tay! They did it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So glad Tay won! Now get her away from the Dork Order ASAP!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Adapting said:


> Nah, they need time for more flippy flips lmao.


I don't have a problem with spotfests in moderation. I enjoyed that six man because they hit so their stuff cleanly and it kept flowing. But AEW needs to feature it's monsters more.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes Nyla rose loses!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

YES good Tay Conti! Always good when Tony gives the prettiest girl the wins


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Shida in white looks awesome.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Tayyyy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida looks hot in the white suit. Now if only she had a character or story.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

The Womens Division is still a joke. They have a couple non-joke wrestlers now but the booking is still atrocious. How many times can they do the "Shida comes out to help a face she's going to wrestle" thing?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is QT's wife not attacking Allie immediately?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Hardy looking like a mob boss.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I like Bunny! She needs TV time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tay being with Dark Order makes zero fucking sense, it always has, she pretty much just joined cause Anna Jay walked up while she was in the crowd and was like "Hey wanna join us and stop standing around in the crowd?" and she was like "ok i guess".


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As much as I hate the Dorks, they had them come out at the beginning, but ignore Tay when she was getting jumped?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The tournament was terrible because Itoh and Britt lost early, Matt.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL "Your brother's better!!"


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tony Khan please hire professional writers to write your television show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro with the Real Madrid shirt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can they finally move on from this fucking angle. I cant stand this shit. Its not as bad though as Orton vs Alexa, but not far from it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus, this arcade goof fest is next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian next week vs Kaz? Nice....should be pretty good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy fuck, Kenny/Good Brothers vs Luchas.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never Forget.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Miro needs to escape this non ending feud


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Arcade Anarchy! Lets Fucking GOOOOO!!!!


----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

AEW is decent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scorpio isn't doing it for me as a heel. Maybe he should try an accent


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Terrible heel promo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Scorpio Sky has no charisma. He'll never get over without a build in character


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Never claimed to be a Cody fan, I hate the shit he's doing as well


Oh, I know. I was just explaining the difference with Cody before anyone cried it isn’t fair when we all complain about too much Cody.

Kenny’s the best thing on TV each week. That bloody lip thumbs up like anyone was concerned for the dastardly, prick heel had me rolling.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Miro calling Orange Cassidy “Walking Xanax” is the best thing he’s done in the company.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chuck is a dead ringer for Elvira Kurt


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Liked seeing Tay get the win. That Hammerlock DDT finish looks great if someone sells it well. Post match stuff with Shida and Bunny was meh.

Please next week be the end of the Miro/Kip feud with Chuck/Orange.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Scorpio isn't doing it for me as a heel. Maybe he should try an accent


Maybe they could give him a spear and make him a prince!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope Arcade Anarchy is at least 60% as good as the Parking Lot match. Best Friends to win and Miro to literally set the arcade on fire with Kip in it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Scorpio Sky has no charisma. He'll never get over without a build in character


As I have said many times, Scorpio Sky is too vanilla. Chucky T has more soul and personality than him.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Problem with AEW is that you have a bunch of Rocky Maivias who think they’re the shit and don’t need to improve. On top of that, there’s no one to tell them how to become better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Scorpio isn't doing it for me as a heel. Maybe he should try an accent


He just doesn't have it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Miro to literally set the arcade on fire with Kip in it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Marvelous Mark Miro please kill the three geeks next week and do something good?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've tried and tried with Scorpio. He's damn good in the ring but has that Ricochet-like negative charisma which forever means he'll be a B show guy. A "solid hand".


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> As I have said many times, Scorpio Sky is too vanilla. Chucky T has more soul and personality than him.


Scorpio Sky just sounds like a generic create a wrestler on a video game. Tony Khan has to see nobody will ever care about him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

15 minutes for


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


8/10 on the mic right there...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's no way John Silver is 189


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Scorpio Sky is Brandi Rhodes' cousin. He's not going away


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just realized there was not a Sting interview this week. How did Team Taz even know what to do then?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I never feel like Darby is out of place in the main event, his push has been a good success.

But Silver is super niche and it'll be interesting to see the quarter hour for this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe they could give him a spear and make him a prince!


I mean when all else fail...go full King Bookahhhh


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Good for bunny

she actually has a match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This ref is worst than Knox in my opinion


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really giving this dork 15 minutes in the main event?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This ref is worst than Knox in my opinion


It is a low bar, for sure.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

at first I thought Tony said Darby was also sad LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

John Silver in your Dynamite main event 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn them throws by Silver don't look safe lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver and those 20 inch pythons doing work.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> They really giving this dork 15 minutes in the main event?


Yes.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby looks like every punk rock singer from the later 90s/2000s


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> 15 minutes for
> 
> 8/10 on the mic right there...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

John Silver in the main event is only because Tony Khan has to convince himself that Dark Order was a genius idea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They really giving this dork 15 minutes in the main event?


*BUT HE'Z STRONNNNGGGG!!!!1!!!!

In all seriousness, the execution of his moves looks good, but the dark order stench can never be scrubbed away.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This has been a very entertaining episode of Dynamite. Really good promos and lots of fun in ring action! Also hard to be upset when Darby is in the main event!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby makes everything look good. His moves, his opponents' moves. Kid is great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sting getting involved with the Dorks is just insulting on so many levels as a longtime fan.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Sting now involve with Dark Order


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, everyone run away!! 60 year old Sting!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sweet counter by Silver there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That would be like Lesnar being involved in the main event of 205 live.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sting's gimmick needs to be knocking guys out with his baseball bat. He doesn't even need to wrestle or talk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So the "face" group looked to interfere and cheat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Dork Order turn heel?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Yes, everyone run away!! 60 year old Sting!!!


Dude has a baseball bat!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Sting getting involved with the Dorks is just insulting on so many levels as a longtime fan.


Best use of him since wcw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not a fan of Darby selling for a jobber for 15 minutes. These people suck so much at booking their champions.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

"2 elite athletes"....he can't be talking about these 2 guys


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally..Over.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Best use of him since wcw


What about..










Never mind.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Silver looks very good in this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine Sting hits Darby from behind HAHA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They give Darby a lot of roll up wins


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was certainly one way to spend fifteen minutes.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They give Darby a lot of roll up wins


He's only 5'8 170. There's not many type of wins he can get


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good match but don't think Silver should be headlining a flagship show. The ratings will determine if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s end with a random brawl because why the hell not.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Ah yes another giant shitshow brawl, just what this show needed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> He's only 5'8 170. There's not many type of wins he can get


But if he's going to be champ don't hoe him out. Let him hit his finish, especially on John Fucking Silver


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> He's only 5'8 170. There's not many type of wins he can get


Is he fuck.

5'7, 160 would be my guess for his real stats.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Conti and Bunny cat fighting...yes please!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do all AEW matches have to end with the loser getting their heat back from attacking the winner?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Team Taz, Archer, Dark Order, Matt Hardy and who else is after Sting or Darby?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What a clusterfuck of an ending lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Thought the match was great, they had some really good chemistry with one another and it was cool to see Silver get a showcase like that although I don't know if he should have main evented. 

Darby has a unique style that also comes into play with how he wins. He's won with a bunch of different moves apart from his coffin drop, which I think is a nice touch. He really isn't the type who should be dominating or get dominating wins really, and never has even from Evolve.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Decent show, though a bit flat overall.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Do all AEW matches have to end with the loser getting their heat back from attacking the winner?


Who attacked the winner was Matt Hardy and not John Silver.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show just sucks honestly. I have no problem with AEW trying to create new stars but John Silver should NOT be in the main ebent of your show.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah this was a 6.5/10 show, Pretty decent, but nothing I would call really great here. Best stuff for me was the opening match with Omega, the main event, and Britt's promo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Team Taz, Archer, Dark Order, Matt Hardy and who else is after Sting or Darby?


Seems like everyone wants Kenny or Darby, which is kind of logical since they hold the belts


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Seems like everyone wants Kenny or Darby, which is kind of logical since they hold the belts


Just waiting for Cage to help Darby and Sting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It really sucks that PAC can't get going. Seems he's always got an injury or a plague and can't really have an extended run in AEW.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Would be hilarious if he had shaved them to sell the explosion that never happened.


LMAO stop


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glad Miro joined all elite to just have a arcade match


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

That was jober fest show...Terrible


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Good main event and good show. But my only thing I kinda don't care for with AEW - again ending with a run in of a bunch of people fighting another group of people (at least the 2nd time tonight). It seems like this happens damn near every other match. I watch weekly and can barely keep up with who the heck is enemies with who.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Good main event and good show. But my only thing I kinda don't care for with AEW - again ending with a run in of a bunch of people fighting another group of people (at least the 2nd time tonight). It seems like this happens damn near every other match. I watch weekly and can barely keep up with who the heck is enemies with who.


Yes, that's my main critic too.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> Glad Miro joined all elite to just have a arcade match


I think he wanted to have all those people who said the cucking angle with Lashley and Lana was the worst of all time eat their words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The card for tonight felt like it would've suited their one-hour show that is coming. Good wrestling but too heavy on the presence of perennial undercarders.

Tony Khan, I like much of what you're doing, but there has to be a hierarchy in your roster and priorities. You can't have a potential mega-star like Wardlow, who has wrestled ONCE (I repeat, ONCE) in 2021, stood at ringside all the time while plucky midcarders are getting lots of air time.

I pray getting back on the road (full houses = greater expectations and pressure) and the second show put that right, as the roster is getting better and better, but the matchmaking isn't.

If you judge the show purely for its in-ring quality, it was very solid.

I enjoyed the Kenny vs. Sydal re-run of their Sumo Hall match from some years ago. Slower pace than might have been expected, but that doesn't bother me as it meant some arm work and selling. Sydal probably got a little too much in the case of near falls. The winner was never in doubt, but Sydal put in a good performance. 3 1/4*

Hangman's win only took two minutes and that's how it should have been. It gave Bononi no time to mess things up and Hangman continued his unbeaten run. Even though Hangman is 'drifting', they are deliberately keeping him in the spotlight and racking up his wins. I'm still convinced he will end Kenny's reign of terror.

Pinnacle vs. the young trio was fine. FTR, especially Harwood, looked more intense than ever. Spears looked ok too and I liked the combo finish with FTR. The post-match promo was also good. This faction looks legit and distinguished, very different to the previous top heel group the Inner Circle in presentation and style. I guess the IC will return in the coming weeks to kick things off there. 1 3/4*

You know they're in 'we need some mini-feuds because the PPV is months away' mode when the likes of QT Marshall are out there. To be fair, his promo was ok and the match with Cody does have some logic behind it. I just see no interesting outcome. Cody wins, QT snaps and injures his arm, then what? QT is a heel on Dark? About 300,000 people will care. Best case is Penta runs in after and resumes his feud with Cody.

The trios match was probably the spottiest spotfest AEW has done for a while. I don't have a big issue with these matches as long as there is variety up and down the card. In this case they hit their spots cleanly and it flowed quite well, but some of the sequences entered the realms of absurd that can be a problem with the Bucks. The lucha trio were great. Laredo Kid is one of my favourite luchadores and I'm happy to see him back in AEW. Moreover, he actually scored the pin which surprised me. Maybe Khan will sign him. 2 3/4*

The Elite aftermath was... what it was. At least the Kenny and Bucks finally seem to have officially separated? I love Kenny but his promo felt somewhat off in tone, as it had a babyface slant to it. Perhaps that was just his last attempt to win the Bucks' hearts again. It didn't work as the Bucks will remain bland babyfaces, when everyone knows they work better as heels. Every single core member of The Elite besides Hangman is better as a heel than babyface. Including Cody, who can also be a good babyface when he isn't being insufferably smug.

Mox/Eddie promo was fire again. I liked Mox mirroring the thoughts of many in saying he didn't give a shit about the Bullet Club/Elite drama.

Nyla vs. Tay was another good women's match, albeit one I won't remember after this week, unlike last week's main event. Nyla has improved considerably in the ring. I had a feeling there would be an upset, as I think Shida will have another filler defense before her DON match against whoever it is. Before then, her and Tay will team up, but it'll lead to the mutual respect match, which we've seen so much of with Shida. 2 1/4*

Scorpio Sky - sorry bro, your promos are still boring as a heel. Nice ring work, but you probably need a manager now. Or a charismatic tag partner.

Silver vs. Darby was a very good match. I love Darby and like Silver, but felt a bit put off by the latter being in the main event. He's a very niche character, a slightly better in-ring version of Crash Holly, the plucky small guy. This should be a one-time thing anyway. Anyway, this was a very smoothly worked match to continue Darby's reign. I've no problem with Darby using cradle-type finishers on bigger guys, but he could have beaten Silver with the Coffin Drop. 3 1/2*

The aftermath focused on the Matt Hardy Empire vs. Dark Order feud and... is this how you want your show going off the air? It's the most midcard of midcard feuds featuring a lot of the talent no one much cares about. Perhaps having Archer go out there and stare down Sting and Darby would've been a better, if less action-packed finish. AEW's overbooking is a problem because you get all these overlapping feuds and it can be hard to keep up. I actually *like* the concept of interconnecting storylines, but only if it is done smartly, not chaotically.

6/10 show for me. Good on the wrestling side, not much to write about as a full presentation.

Next week's card interests me more.

- Even though I'm begging for this feud to end, I think the 'Arcade Anarchy' match could be good. It's probably going to be pre-taped like the Parking Lot Brawl was and I'm hoping it's patterned somewhat about that. If it is, it could be an unexpected hit. Miro has beaten the shit out of everyone in Best Friends, so I'd actually give Best Friends the win over Kip here to cement Miro saying he's had enough and going solo. Nearly every match in the feud has been won by Miro himself, so it'd give Best Friends something back without Miro taking the fall.

- Christian vs. Kazarian should be really good. It'll be a no bullshit singles match, but the attraction is seeing what level Christian is at. I have a feeling it'll be a good level. This is a fine match to introduce Christian as he's worked with Kaz before and Kaz will know how to work with him.

- Kenny/Good Brothers vs. Lucha Bros/Laredo sounds great. AEW ran some good six-man tags with Fenix, Kenny and the Good Brothers earlier this year and I think this one will be a lot of fun, even though it's somewhat out of the blue. Fenix has past beef with Kenny of course, but he and (injured) PAC were supposed to be going after the Bucks, while Penta was fixated on Cody. Again, we have storylines overlapping and confusion as to who is doing what exactly.

- Cody vs. QT is whatever... an Exhibition Match? So will they grapple? It sounds more like a plot device for the aftermath.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I was about an hour behind cause of work, but it was great to fast forward through commercials... And a 6 man tag match I didn't care about lol. 

Loved the main event. Tbh I was hoping John Silver would win.

The pinnacle promo was pretty good and the match was a decent showcase, trying to make Spears look legit.

Britts a beast on the mic.

The Sydal omega match was also pretty great.

Obviously there's friction with team taz, Cages face the entire interview was pretty telling. It's only a matter of time.

Who gives a fuck about a Cody Rhodes show? Wtf.
Also the QT Cody segment was dumb as fuck. Nobody gives a shit about QT. ALSO his wife was just sitting there.... They didn't mention Allie or anything... No explanation.

Overall 6.5/10 enjoyed most of it, I'm so sick of the bucks. And you got guys like Cutler and QT on again. But as always some good matches and a few good segments.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silver dislocated his shoulder in the main event, Darby said. He did seem to be having problems with it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If they put the women's belt on Britt and she cuts promos like the one tonight, they might accidentally make the belt feel important


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> I think he wanted to have all those people who said the cucking angle with Lashley and Lana was the worst of all time eat their words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And look at Lashley now lmao yikes


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe it’s just me, but the AEW roster seems waaaay overcrowded. They could easily stand to cut at least a tenth of the roster.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but the AEW roster seems waaaay overcrowded. They could easily stand to cut at least a tenth of the roster.


Oh that'll happen disgruntled superstar will want out eventually or when the company finds no use for some. 

Needs to be more focused storylines, some seem a mess.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

You all want WWE. Even the loyalists. All you want is the same people week after week. Not even caring to build young talent or the future. Sometimes a show is just a show. Not every show has to end the night with sticky fingers.

If this is the way this forum is going to be I have no reason to log in anymore.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Adapting said:


> Oh that'll happen disgruntled superstar will want out eventually or when the company finds no use for some.
> 
> Needs to be more focused storylines, some seem a mess.


Thats kind of my point. Just because they have a contract it seems as though they feel like they HAVE to use every single one of them. It’s the reason that there are usually 2 six man tag matches every week with zero reason for them to be happening. Keep all of these jobbers on Dark or Elevation and focus your flagship show on your actual stars that can draw viewers in. Guys like Mox, Omega, MJF, etc should never be off of tv in favor of someone like QT Marshall.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida is just too quiet to be noticed as a champ in my opinion. That or she just isn't booked right. Take the belt off her already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Thats kind of my point. Just because they have a contract it seems as though they feel like they HAVE to use every single one of them. It’s the reason that there are usually 2 six man tag matches every week with zero reason for them to be happening. Keep all of these jobbers on Dark or Elevation and focus your flagship show on your actual stars that can draw viewers in. Guys like Mox, Omega, MJF, etc should never be off of tv in favor of someone like QT Marshall.


Seems like that's what is happening. Tony probably is trying to include everyone and therefore you get this mess with a lot going on, too much. And to top it off, he will give us those nice 20 or 30 minute matches that should be around 5 minutes tops


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Seems like that's what is happening. Tony probably is trying to include everyone and therefore you get this mess with a lot going on, too much. And to top it off, he will give us those nice 20 or 30 minute matches that should be around 5 minutes tops


That‘s another thing I’m tired of. Stop giving lower mid card guys 15 minute matches against people like Omega. It’s the equivalent or Reigns having an ultra competitive match against Otis on a random Smackdown.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

With injuries to John Silver and Anna Jay, could that spell the end of Dark Order?

Are they just gonna plug in Hangman and Tay Conti and keep it going?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Britt promo was the only thing I enjoyed tonight TBH she's a star


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Everyone claimed Harley Race and Flair gave their opponents too much time as well. It is a progressive thing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, Tay finally beat Nyla. Really awesome match. I feel like they could have Tay challenge Shida in the near future.

Not win, but finally get a big AEW title match.

Dr. Britt cut one Hell of a great promo tonight. Hard to believe that only a year ago she was an incredibly boring a generic babyface. Quite the spectacular transformation.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britts promo was the only noteworthy thing on the show. I will say Omega and Sydal tore it up pretty good. Just too much predictable pointless wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You all want WWE. Even the loyalists. All you want is the same people week after week. Not even caring to build young talent or the future. Sometimes a show is just a show. Not every show has to end the night with sticky fingers.
> 
> If this is the way this forum is going to be I have no reason to log in anymore.


What are you talking about? You arent building anything. Its simply trying to justify signing all these guys by having them all on TV in multiman fuckfests. Like has been mentioned in this thread, a guy like Wardlow has wrestled once the entire year. Does Will Hobbs even exist? Remember that breakthrough Jungle Boy win? Oh yeah, hes MIA again. Thats who people wanna see. Instead half the show every week now seems to be Dark regulars in multi mans. No one needs to see Cesar Bemoni or whatever the fuck, or Ryan Nemeth, or that dude that looked like Lonzo Ball. Theres no point in watching the show. They'll do moves for 10 minutes and lose. Every match is the same. Its boring ass TV and it shouldn't be.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

3venflow said:


> The card for tonight felt like it would've suited their one-hour show that is coming. Good wrestling but too heavy on the presence of perennial undercarders.
> 
> Tony Khan, I like much of what you're doing, but there has to be a hierarchy in your roster and priorities. You can't have a potential mega-star like Wardlow, who has wrestled ONCE (I repeat, ONCE) in 2021, stood at ringside all the time while plucky midcarders are getting lots of air time.
> 
> ...


I agree with this entirely essentially


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm just finding AEW kinda boring right now. There's just way too many guys who I don't really care about getting time each and every week. 


What made it fun to watch for me was the atmosphere more than the talent on the shows. I miss the big arenas filled with fans and can't wait to get out of Daily's Place.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe it's because I re-watched a Bret Hart match lately, but tonight I noticed that Kenny is a lot further away from being near Bret's level than I realised.

I generally like Kenny's matches, but he had too many "fake" moments in this episode's match. The physics isn't right. For example, when Kenny got hit in the stomach, he flung his head back so he's looking up at a 90 degree angle. Whenever he got hit in the face, he flung his head back in exactly the same motion, regardless of which angle he got hit. 

He delivers a backbreaker and his opponent doesn't snap in half, but gracefully arches his back over the knee like a stone sinking into water. Look at how Bret performed this move. Instant snap, drop to ground. 

Kenny's neck moves are all excellent. He sold the larger story of his character working through the match with facial expressions in between moves etc, that was all good. But he didn't look believable for too many spots in this match. 

His opponent was underwhelming too. First, he looked far too clean, like a ballet dancer or a magician. There was one spot where Kenny's opponent ended up on the turnbuckle, slipped off, but repositioned to wait for Kenny - then after a rare stretch of selling, this groggy opponent is still waiting there after about 20 seconds. Kenny makes eye contact, points at him, then runs and knees him in the face to setup the one winged angel - but suddenly 1 second after being kneed in the face, he jumps up and does a backflip without showing any signs of fatigue or pain whatsoever. Kenny would've laid this out, so this lack of logic falls on Kenny. 

Again, maybe I'm being too harsh after watching a Bret Hart match recently, but for someone who is portrayed as today's version of "the best there is" in-ring, I think the criticism is fair.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I want to know - is this show unmissable?

I made a choice to not watch any weekly show unless it is unmissable. So far I have not watched RAW or Dynamite since Revolution.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

6.5/10 for me.

Not great but still enjoyable. 

Dynamite has been insanely good for months now, this was just small drop.

Great to see some unfamiliar faces getting some screen time and seeing silver in the main event.

Love a good brawl too.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

lol they are seriously doing a reality tv show about the Rhodes ?

So is Conti in the Dark Order ? Big win for her last night, I wasn't expecting her to beat Nyla.

Man, Silver can go inside the ring.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Average card made for an average show.

I can’t remember who it was, but someone made a great point yesterday, when they said we’re getting all the story build up, through promos and backstage segments, rather than creating stories through matches, last nights episode was exactly like that.

Every match apart from Conti vs Rose, just felt randomly thrown together, having three of those matches going 11, 12 and 13 minutes was ridiculously unnecessary.

The positives were yet again the Women, a few weeks ago that’s something I never thought I’d say. WWE dropped the ball with Taynara Conti, and failed to realise her potential, she’s starting to come on leaps and bounds in AEW. Britt’s promo was also excellent, she’s really starting to cement herself as a must see member of the roster.

Overall though, last night’s episode just proved yet again, that AEW lack consistency.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The QT Marshall promo was good, and I like him as a wrestler. Glad they are doing something with him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*I thought Omega and Sydal had a pretty good opener. Sydal was great with his various counters that constantly frustrated Kenny. I do think the match could have ended honestly after that 1st big V-Trigger though. Kenny has so many great moves but I never buy he's going to win with one of them except for the OWA because they've all been established as moves his opponent kicks out of. And with a guy like Sydal who is only so high on the card, I think it would be good to establish some of those other moves as match enders. Even with that one final Roll Up Sydal got in, I didn't even buy that because I knew he wasn't beating Kenny.

*Bononi vs. Hangman was exactly what it needed to be. Bononi got some offense but Hangman looked pretty impressive beating someone that big in such short fashion.

*Britt cut a really good promo. Even lines of like "it took Mick Foley 20 years to become a Hardcore Legend and it took me 1 night", lines you would just shake your head at work since she's a heel and she's that delusional.

*Gotta say, Christian Cage's roll out into AEW so far has been kind of underwhelming. He's been live in the ring twice but hasn't spoken. And since then he's done a couple of backstage pre tapes. Like, I forgot he was on the show until they showed him backstage tonight. Though I will say I'm interested in his match with Kaz next week.

*The Pinnacle match was kind of nothing. It started, went for a few minutes, went to commercial, then came back from commercial and pretty much ended right after the commercial break ended. I mean, if that was the plan, why not just end it before the commercial? Match was basically designed to help Spears look somewhat strong. We'll see if that lasts. They cut a decent promo afterwards.

*For the love of God, can Cody ever just work with one person at a time? Is that too hard? Like, he's in this heated feud with Pentagon but now he has to detour from that because QT, fucking QT Marshall is sick of everything and apparently wants more respect. Oh and I guess QT's wife is totally fine with that affair QT had with Allie last year. This is just.....ugh.

*The Bucks & Cutler vs. The Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid was your typical junk food match. Lots of action and spots but all of it happening so fast with no time to breathe that it's not a particularly memorable match.

And honestly the match itself was window dressing for the Kenny promo afterwards. Kenny attacks the Lucha Bros (for reasons?) and then cuts a promo on the Bucks. And I did like the lines of "I turned down greener pastures in New York" because I chose you. Not AEW, I chose you. Now, as a whole I'm just kind of over Elite drama because I've seen this shit for 3 years, even before AEW existed. Honestly more interested to see what comes out of the Lucha Bros laying out Kenny after the match.

*Conti vs. Nyla I thought was solid, thought not quite on par with their match in the Eliminator tournament. Love Tay's DDT finish especially when sold right. The whole aftermath of Bunny getting involved was kind of meh honestly but it appears like they're setting up Tay vs. Shdia for a filler defense on Dynamite which I'm cool with.

*Main event was pretty good. I love that Darby can pretty much work with anyone. Even though Silver is the roughly the same height as him, because Silver is so strong, Darby still bumps his ass for him. This match had one awesome counter where Silver countered Darby's Stunner into Anna's Queen Slayer mover. Loved commentary bringing that point up because I wouldn't have caught on without it. Overall a really fun match.

But because this is AEW, this show has to end in a brawl. I guess Hardy is going after Darby now? We'll see I guess. I understand AEW's desire to want to have some kind of heat or big talking point after a match, but the brawls in AEW have gotten pretty excessive IMO.


So yeah, overall a decent show thought at the same time kind of flat overall.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374908661500379139


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Meh show. AEW has really taken a step back for me. I hate their concept of almost every match being competitive match when it shouldn't be. Random matches that should he in DARK, and guys like Kenny and Sydal not selling shit in their matches. Kenny should have squashed him. Yea, think I'm just going to stick to you tube clips of segments I like from time to time. It's not even worth watching the full highlights anymore. Anyways, sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Still waiting for the fans to get over the fact that it's not WWE and realise the show is bad. The booking is bad. So many factions, so many teases of leaving a group. So many non-stars taking up time, so many matches that look like dances rather than fights. Khan sucking his own dick every week. I hope when the fans come back they've got it out their system and they demand quality and start booing things.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> 😂😂😂
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374908661500379139


When has wwe admitted they produced a bad show? Or tna? Or roh? You realise you have a bad point right?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun show. Sydal/Omega was great, and watching Darby & Fenix is always a blast.
Kaz/Christian next week should be good. Can't wait.

And to all the haters AKA top posters, see ya next Wednesday!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They addressed many of my criticisms last night. It was the best episode they have done in a while. Most of the wrestlers were given programs last night. It felt like a soft reset. Even Conti and Bunny were given a program (that I hope will play out). The challenge now is to do this for the next six months each week and build back an audience.
-Hardy/Allin angle is the first good angle for Matt in AEW. I want to see him be a bad guy here, and I want Hardy to win the title.
-Baker already has a crimson mask shirt 😂
-Conti is smooth, and it's good to see Bunny on tv.
-I was pleased that they remembered Sky and his heel turn.
-Kaz also turning heel for continuity? 
-I'd still rather see a program between Daniels and Jericho than MJF.
-Christian finally got a match and possibly an angle for the ppv.
-Omega/Sydal was the best Omega match since last year. They didn't do garbage wrestling.
-The Arcade battle better be them playing Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat in multiple segments throughout the night. Save the brawl for the end segment-- that's how you make story across two hours.
-The card was strangely inverted. The first and last match should have been swapped out in my opinion.
-Silver/Allin shows why we really need a flyer weight world title so we get these kind of matches every week. Different pace. Different narratives in matches.
-Page match was a bore.
-Penisickle is a bore. MJF is grating. He is heeling wrong. The marks think he is so natural, but his character is so smug it's a channel changer. He is overshadowed by his butler in physique, size, looks and subtlety (facials). Wardlow is the future star here.
-Bucks vs Lucha Bros and Laredo Kid was another good booking, but if it had Cody, it would have been better.
-Is QT Marshall the only son of a bitch on television in either company who can get a f'n catchphrase to work in 2021.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> When has wwe admitted they produced a bad show? Or tna? Or roh? You realise you have a bad point right?


I don’t see Vince pretending he produced a “GREAT” show on social media when most people thought it was average at best. Poor Tony sounds desperate.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t see Vince pretending he produced a “GREAT” show on social media when most people thought it was average at best. Poor Tony sounds desperate.


He doesn't have to. His roster and Stephanie does it for him. Do you not see the WWE twitter pages? This Monday night raw fiend segment was touted as the best thing ever.

You do understand every company does this right or are you just baiting?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> He doesn't have to. His roster and Stephanie does it for him. Do you not see the WWE twitter pages? This Monday night raw fiend segment was touted as the best thing ever.
> 
> You do understand every company does this right or are you just baiting?


Tony is the owner of a promotion who likes to compare themselves to WWE, so he shouldn´t be tweeting and praising his own stuff -it comes off as minor leagues. He´s more similar to Dixie than he is to Vince,and that´s NOT an image you want if you´re presenting yourself as competition to WWE. There´s so many people doing things outside wrestling for AEW, why not appoint one of them to manage the official Twitter account and let that account to the praising?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> He doesn't have to. His roster and Stephanie does it for him. Do you not see the WWE twitter pages? This Monday night raw fiend segment was touted as the best thing ever.
> 
> You do understand every company does this right or are you just baiting?


When WWE over hype clearly meh things they get mocked too, look at the jokes they caught for "The Greatest Match Ever". It's no different than people laughing at WCW Tony Schiavone's over use of "one of the greatest nights in our sport". Promoters promote no doubt, but when almost every week you say you've produced one of the best shows you ever produced, some folk are going to laugh at you.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Since they taped two shows tonight, it makes me think next week is a banger... Which is probably what Tony wants me to think


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Since they taped two shows tonight, it makes me think next week is a banger... Which is probably what Tony wants me to think


The next week episode is taped today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Had fun, main event was good

everything else good enough tv for 2 hrs

i was entertained


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think for the next month they should build Archer/Sting, while Matt feuds with Darby, Would have Archer take out Sting, and then feud with Darby for the TNT title, this is a feud I'm looking forward too and it can be great and personal if Archer takes out Darby's mentor Sting.

There wasn't much on this episode, I liked DMD's promo, I am glad Omega appeared in more than 1 segment, as the world champion he should.

Conti had a good showing, however, I still think it's a mistake to have Nyla lose so clean to anyone, wouldn't have minded Conti using a roll-up here to protect Nyla more.

Christian should do more, they should follow up on his confrontation with Omega at least. 

Cage looked visibly upset and shaking his head during team Tazz's promo, he's def going solo soon, maybe team Tazz brings in some new monster and kick Cage out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@RapShepard @yeahright2 I'm aware and you're right I was just trying to educate 316 because he was giving off the impression that aew is the only company to praise their own shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*3/24/21 AEW Dynamite Review:*

-Finally got around to watching Dynamite and hot damn what an opener to start! I never get tired of Omega's entrance. Omega and Sydal killed it. These two have excellent chemistry together. Their offense against one another flowed perfectly. You would expect that though as these 2 have wrestled each other multiple times in their careers. There aren't many that can keep up with Kenny's high velocity, and Sydal looked like he belonged. Both guys looked great. I love Sydal's leg offense. His flying roundhouse kicks come off so well. A lot of nice reversals during this. I don't think the match went too long at all. People here made it seem like they went 20 minutes or something, this was a nice length. I did think that hitting 4 V-Triggers was a little much though, Sydal no-sold a bit but I don't think that took away from the intensity and energy the match had. Silver pumping himself up for Darby backstage after was hilarious.

-Cezar got murked LOL. Nice squash for Hangman. He looked awesome in there, it's always good seeing Hangman go in the ring. His next feud really needs to be Miro after this Arcade game shit is over.

-Archer's promo on Sting was good. It looks like they used the same setting they used for the Sting/Darby segment when they were breaking glass. Maybe they did that on purpose? I'm 100% down for an Archer vs Sting and Darby feud. Do Archer vs Sting in some kind of short match on Dynamite that protects Sting then do Archer vs Darby at DONIII. Archer could be the one taking the title off of Darby, which I think is a good move.

-DOPE promo from Britt Baker. She killed it. Loved the shot she took at Mick Foley and all her comments on Thunder Rosa not belonging in AEW. I enjoyed every part of their feud and the Lights Out match last week really was a star-making performance for her. I'm really looking forward to her eventual title reign. There are so many great female talents for her to feud with. It really needs to go down at DONIII, which is their flagship show. If she doesn't win the gold there then I don't know what the hell Tony is thinking. The woman has it all and her improvement over a short 12 months where she's not even on TV every week has been remarkable.

-The Christian/Kazarian segment was cool. Kaz is a great guy to start off with seeing as he's such a safe veteran worker. I'm liking the more serious tone that Christian has had in his segments. No overbearing smiles. Really looking forward to the Kaz match to see if Christian can still go. Elevation has been good in the last couple weeks and having Christian and Moxley both booked to have appearances for the show makes it more of a digestible watch.

-Pinnacle is up next. Really liking their entrance music and titantron video. These guys look so badass together. A lot better than IC. I like that they are keeping the IC off TV for a while. Shawn Spears is really living the Chairman gimmick always carrying around that chair lol. I like it. Not much to the match here it was pretty short as it should have been. Good call having Spears get the pin, they gotta get the guy going if he's gonna fit in with the rest of the faction. I like that Wardlow has been getting more action as far as attacks but I want to see him in the ring more. Wardlow vs Hager II is coming one would assume. Awesome promo from FTR and MJF after. Dax has gotten so good on the mic since coming to AEW.

-Yeah Cage is leaving Team Taz pretty soon after those facial expressions. I'm looking forward to his eventual match with Hobbs and Starks. Both should be great. And when did QT learn how to cut a promo? Lol the only thing that intrigues me about their exhibition match is Arn being the ref.

-This "Penta says" thing between Penta and Marvez is great, I'm glad they're going with it. Very good trios match. You know what you're gonna get from these guys though. A lot of flips, dives, and escalaras. Laredo Kid is just as good as Ray Fenix. That spike DDT from Matt to Ray Fenix was dirty. Loved the Spanish Fly ending and the right guy took the pin. Kenny is always good to see multiple times in one night. Nice promo on the Bucks with the Lucha Bros killing him after lol.

-I'm really loving this Moxley/Kingston brotherhood. They're knocking these duo promos out of the park every week. Would really like to see them get a tag title run eventually. Looks like they're on a collision course with the Good Brothers which will get bloody fast knowing Moxley and Kingston's styles.

-Tay Conti vs Nyla was average, their tourney match was better. Her pump-handle DDT finisher looked devastating on Nyla. This is the biggest win in Tay Conti's career for sure. Conti vs Shida should be a good one. Speaking of Shida, she looks so good in that white suit. Like damn girl. I liked the short video they gave Sky afterwards. I do wonder if this heel turn will work out for him.

-Helluva main event from Darby and Silver. That first uppercut that Silver hit on Darby looked nasty. Darby sells offense so damn well. You could see where Silver hurt his shoulder when he went over the barricade, he landed awkwardly, looked like it hurt like hell. I wouldn't have put Silver in the main event, but these 2 delivered. Darby can have a great match with anyone. It looks like Darby's next defense is against Matt Hardy, which should be another good one.

Again AEW proves that with a weak card they can put on a strong show. We got a lot of great segments and promos tonight and very good in-ring wrestling. Even with the lower-tier talent on the show, AEW continues to deliver and deliver every week. There was nothing really offensive except for the decision-making on who should main event and who shouldn't, but it's all good. I was late to the party but this was a solid show. Great week for both AEW and NXT.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

What a horrific show. Not sure what stood out to me other than the fact that the Pinnacle spoke a bit. Omega vs. Sydal was ok, there were some good matches. But I don't care for match centric shows. You can do better than this AEW.

*2.5/10*


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> He doesn't have to. His roster and Stephanie does it for him. Do you not see the WWE twitter pages? This Monday night raw fiend segment was touted as the best thing ever.
> 
> You do understand every company does this right or are you just baiting?


AEW does all of that on top of Tony Khan felicitating himself. 

There's a massive difference.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

NathanMayberry said:


> AEW does all of that on top of Tony Khan felicitating himself.
> 
> There's a massive difference.


Exactly. Its the same stuff wwe has been pulling since....whenever it stopped being consistently great.

I don't see how its only an aew problem. Its carny behaviour wrestling is carny


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rewatched dynamite. It was good. It’s hard to compare when the comparison is the previous outstanding episodes.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Exactly. Its the same stuff wwe has been pulling since....whenever it stopped being consistently great.
> 
> I don't see how its only an aew problem. Its carny behaviour wrestling is carny


It´s about presentation; Does he want to be Dixie Carter or Vince McMahon? He should aim for Vince, and let his stooges do the praising.
As a company, they should praise their own stuff as the greatest thing since sliced bread, all promotions do that, but Tony as the owner should be above that sort of thing


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yesterday I watched the Wednesday show that I had recorded. Overall it was an entertaining show that that flew by quickly. But nothing really hooked me.

For the first the time in a while I enjoyed a Omega match when he faced Sydal. But just when the match was perfect for what it was, even the psychology was good and the match should have ended, the AEW Japanese wrestling infection started to creep in with one kick out, another kicking out and then both guys went nuts with over aerials, they match kept going too long.....

I know AEW and esp. Omega will NEVER stop doing that but it's sad to me because they had a genuine match there. I wish I could tell Omega to not over do it. Just sit with him and show him the match and say "look this was perfect there, everything was going smoothly as far as moves, holds, psychology, there was no need for the match to keep going, you should have ended it there". You don't have to do kick outs every matches. Also in my opinion, you don't have to end matches on your finish all the time. Because Omega's stricking is so good, just one well placed knee to the head could end a guy right there. I wish sometime wrestlers would use their finish only when it's too much, when it's against a great opponant and you have to use it on him to win. Omega could have won when Sydal made his mistake. Omega could give him a knee to the head right there for the 3 count. But they wanted to be show off and put Sydal over. Think of wrestling instead of yourselves.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yesterday I watched the Wednesday show that I had recorded. Overall it was an entertaining show that that flew by quickly. But nothing really hooked me.
> 
> For the first the time in a while I enjoyed a Omega match when he faced Sydal. But just when the match was perfect for what it was, even the psychology was good and the match should have ended, the AEW Japanese wrestling infection started to creep in with one kick out, another kicking out and then both guys went nuts with over aerials, they match kept going too long.....
> 
> I know AEW and esp. Omega will NEVER stop doing that but it's sad to me because they had a genuine match there. I wish I could tell Omega to not over do it. Just sit with him and show him the match and say "look this was perfect there, everything was going smoothly as far as moves, holds, psychology, there was a need for the match to keep going, you should have ended it there". You don't have to do kick outs every matches. Also in my opinion, you don't have to end matches on your finish all the time. Because Omega's stricking is so good, just one well placed knee to the head could end a guy right there. I wish sometime wrestlers would use their finish only when it's too much, when it's against a great opponant and you have to use it on him to win. Omega could have won when Sydal made his mistake. Omega could give him a knee to the head right there for the 3 count. But they wanted to be show off and put Sydal over. Think of wrestling instead of yourselves.


I agree with almost all of this. AEW just has a different approach to wrestling when it comes to their matches. They truly want most of their talent to shine even though it could be a hinderance to the credibility of top tier move sets like Kenny’s at times. One or two V triggers were all that was really needed. Awesome match though.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I agree with almost all of this. AEW just has a different approach to wrestling when it comes to their matches. They truly want most of their talent to shine even though it could be a hinderance to the credibility of top tier move sets like Kenny’s at times. One or two V triggers were all that was really needed. Awesome match though.


It was the same with the solo match between Matt Bucks and Fenix. The first half was really good, it was a solid match, no spot fests, the guys were selling, etc...and then the match should have ended but instead there's a swith that flips and the guys go nuts with spot fests and aerials and kick outs. They simply cannot stop themselves from doing that all the time. And they don't have to cause they have shown that they can actually wrestle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> It was the same with the solo match between Matt Bucks and Fenix. The first half was really good, it was a solid match, no spot fests, the guys were selling, etc...and then the match should have ended but instead there's a swith that flips and the guys go nuts with spot fests and aerials and kick outs. They simply cannot stop themselves from doing that all the time. And they don't have to cause they have shown that they can actually wrestle.


I think it’s just a desire to entertain and pop the crowd at the highest level when they’re out there. It’s the same reason why guys who don’t get much TV time like to show how much they can fly when they’re actually on TV lol. Until the fans stop going crazy for that type of high octane offense then there will be only more of it. Its different when you're trying to work for a live crowd with some of these guys. They think that not popping them every minute would lead to boredom. So they try to check all the boxes when they don’t really need to. What I like about AEW though is that there’s variety. There’s an over abundance of flips and tope suicidas in the tag division but you don’t see it as prominently in the mid card and main event scene.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

ONE OF THE BEST AEW'S EVER IMO.

Finally hitting a sweet spot. Enough stories to fill the time. Everything has a payoff. All feuds now have a build the week prior! Allows pretty much everyone to get onto every show. We had SO MANY different talents involved this week in some way or another.

I love how they're learning the value of a strong short promo. I love how this format allows you to keep the guys who are weaker at live promos looking good. 

Also the fact we see Hangman in the background with Dark Order when hes not used, or Private Party/TH2/BBB with Matt. Small things that keep them relevant and in te fans eye/mind.

I think the actual wrestling content was predictable AF with Cutler and Sydal eating pins, Silver having a decent showing, and FTR doing the damage. They did get the losers enough credibility each time to not hurt hem though so it wasnt so bad. I think Nyla v Tay was the only 50-50 and it was a nice win for Conti. She's getting that shes-cute-AF push.

The format of the show was great though. OK there was too much outside-interference (every match!) to keep it sustainable, but for one week it was fine. As long as they alternate between promo's and interference's for build then it will be ok.

It was a decent show though I felt, even if I really dont rate Sydal and few of the others. The only thing I didnt catch was why Laredo Kid replaced Pac randomly?? Any explanation would have made it better. Even a kayfabe one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Arm Drag! said:


> ONE OF THE BEST AEW'S EVER IMO.
> 
> Finally hitting a sweet spot. Enough stories to fill the time. Everything has a payoff. All feuds now have a build the week prior! Allows pretty much everyone to get onto every show. We had SO MANY different talents involved this week in some way or another.
> 
> ...


PAC is injured they said it on commentary


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do we have an official card for next week yet?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Do we have an official card for next week yet?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Christian vs Kaz is easily the best match on the card for me. It will be interesting to see if Christian still has it.. No doubt he´ll win.
The Arcade match is a joke, I don´t care about QT and is not a fan of Cody. The women´s match doesn´t do anything for me as there´s no real storyline (plus, Nyla sucks), and the Good brothers can go suck a pipe on Impact or something.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Christian vs Kaz is easily the best match on the card for me. It will be interesting to see if Christian still has it.. No doubt he´ll win.
> The Arcade match is a joke, I don´t care about QT and is not a fan of Cody. The women´s match doesn´t do anything for me as there´s no real storyline (plus, Nyla sucks), and the Good brothers can go suck a pipe on Impact or something.


More schizophrenic booking.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> More schizophrenic booking.


How?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, everything next week follows up quite logically on this week or in the case of Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends, on a near six-month feud (that hopefully ends on Wednesday).


----------

